# Abandoned hospital 'Stalownik', Poland, March 2016



## Colorado Brother (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello, Bonjour, Willkommen 

Place: Abandoned hospital 'Stalownik' (from pl. stal - eng steel) in Bielsko Biala. Once a very good hospital, icon of the city Bielsko Biala. Today the ruins.

Date: March 2016






















and a short video:



Thank you for watching


----------



## SlimJim (Apr 18, 2016)

Lovely colours in your shots + nice smooth footage! Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## krela (Apr 18, 2016)

Very nice indeed, thanks!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 18, 2016)

Amazing structure even the spiral staircase is a cracker.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 18, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Bones out (Apr 18, 2016)

You have made it look very nice. Not sure I would like to have been a patient high up in strong wind knowing about those supports. Safe or not a commode would be in order.


----------



## smiler (Apr 18, 2016)

Bones out said:


> You have made it look very nice. Not sure I would like to have been a patient high up in strong wind knowing about those supports. Safe or not a commode would be in order.



I agree, full credit to you for your efforts, but that is an ugly building, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Apr 18, 2016)

That's pretty damn awesome that.


----------



## Potter (Apr 27, 2016)

I love the design of the building. It should be reused. Great video too.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 28, 2016)

Cool footage looks like a fun place to spend the day


----------

